# Beau in his Snood



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Was just thinking about the same thing with Sunny after he was groomed Saturday. Good idea. I "tried" to tie the ears back but that didn't last long.


----------



## Aroseshook (Aug 12, 2012)

Think black! That is why we have a black pup! I didn't want to feel like I needed to wash the dog every day after every feeding. I love the snood idea and will be trying it with my girl for her dinner, kibble in a yummy fish broth for the vitamins for hair and skin. Thanks so much and that color looks great on him.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> Not the most elegant thing


I'm with ya there, LE...  

And a walking example of some of the advantages of short ear hair.  lol


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

Aw, he's cute in his 'snood'!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I cut off the legs of old pj's to make Carley's. Today, my neighbor caught her sporting hers... she laughed and laughed . It works great. Carley wears hers every meal.


----------



## CMPB (Feb 15, 2012)

We've been using a small neck warmer. It costs about $17 USD with shipping but looks fine and works better. Plus it's more difficult to remove. 

Zan Headgear


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Nickel wears his every meal.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

I continue to believe beau is the most beautiful white dog. I am madly in love with him even though I know I could never maintain his coat as well as you do!

My groomer who owns 2 toys also suggested tucking the ears into the collar while eating. I tried it on fozz tonight and it worked! (I've been growing his ears out, you won't recognize him, he looks so grown up!)


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I agree with Fozzie's mom. Beau is beautiful. Great idea for a cheap snood, too.


----------



## shadow mommy (Jan 6, 2012)

Aroseshook said:


> Think black! That is why we have a black pup! I didn't want to feel like I needed to wash the dog every day after every feeding. I love the snood idea and will be trying it with my girl for her dinner, kibble in a yummy fish broth for the vitamins for hair and skin. Thanks so much and that color looks great on him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Fish broth? Is this something you make or buy?


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

So cute in their snoods! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ryker-&-Canyon (Dec 12, 2012)

Love it! What a great idea.


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

My sister made one for Shelton after we thought of buying it (too expensive). We had some coupons for fabric at Joan's 









As you can see Shelton is not too happy hahaha. We call him the Russian grandmother (babushka) when he wears his snoods and Pom guards. We had each one for his Pom poms for his Miami cut during the summer  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Such a look! lol


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

What cute ideas! I was trying to find a waterbowl that was smaller at the top (like an inverted V) so his ears would drape over the sides rather than into the water. Somebody must make a bowl like this???


----------

